# teleworking from usa for a french company as tourist



## thomasb (Aug 18, 2009)

hello everybody!
I plan to do teleworking for my french company from usa for a short period (less than 3 months)

I would have to work for my company during the day as if i were in france.

I am wondering about which status/visa i need.
Does a tourist visa (i.e. no visa for french citizens) is enough ?

do i need an official mission leter from my company?

thanks
thomas


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

thomasb said:


> hello everybody!
> I plan to do teleworking for my french company from usa for a short period (less than 3 months)
> 
> I would have to work for my company during the day as if i were in france.
> ...


I really don't think there's a visa that allows what you require -- unless you're a journalist, that is.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

If you were on a short stay "business trip" - say, visiting the US site of your employer, or to perform some project or research for your employer - there probably wouldn't be any problem with your plan to telework. You can probably also get away with combining some business with a pleasure or other "non-working" trip - i.e. checking back with the office on a regular basis while vacationing in the US, or teleworking back in France while in the US to attend to family matters. 

If you check the little box that says that the primary purpose of your visit is business, be prepared to detail to the nice immigration official exactly who you work for, what sort of work you're doing and be certain that your employer is aware of where you are and why you're there. And make sure you have a round trip ticket to show that you are going home withing the allowable time limit.
Cheers,
Bev


----------

